# I miscarried yesterday,LABOR PAINS INTENSE,conflicting info on age of pregnancy,help?



## vvvoid

Hello.
I am brand new here, but I felt I needed to talk about this.
I miscarried my baby at 1am yesterday morning.

I found out I was pregnant on my birthday, February 15th. The doctor did a blood test a week prior and said I was 2.5-3 mos pregnant with an hcg level of 55,000. 
I had been missing periods since December 15th, but I have PCOS so this was not abnormal. I was also under a lot of stress at the time. Part of me didn't want to know, that's why it took me until February to get tested. 
I was planning, after Friday the 15th finding out, to get an ultrasound. But the day before yesterday I began to bleed and have menstrual cramps. I've never had a child, but no amount of reading that "bleeding is normal" could convince me that I was not miscarrying. I knew I was. Bleeding may be OK while pregnant but cramping with blood is definitely not OK. So I went to the hospital around 2pm on Tuesday. They did tests, my hcg was 13567 and the ultrasound put the baby at 6 weeks 6 days. I was very confused. I had missed periods since December, LMP being around Thanksgiving. My hcg had been 55,000 and my GP had placed me at 3 mos based on blood level. But the ultrasound placed me at 6.6 weeks. I don't understand that, any thoughts?

Anyways, I was discharged from the hospital with the diagnosis of inevitable miscarriage or missed miscarriage. They did not warn me at all about what was to come. 
I started to experience an increase in cramping Tuesday evening. I went to bed and woke up at 1am in AGONY.
I did not have contractionS. I had one big, long contractioN that lasted until 2:30 am. There was no break in between, the contraction was just constant. I was crawling on the ground screaming, no position was comfortable. I have never, never, ever been in that kind of pain. 
I wanted to do this naturally, so I refused to go to the hospital. 
I crawled to the bathroom to sit on the toilet. I passed lemon sized clots, enough that if they were all put together they'd amount to the diameter of a basketball. 
I also passed the fetal sac. 
My baby seemed horribly deformed. It was 3/4 the size of a lemon wedge, about 2.5 inches long. But it wasn't developed enough to be so big. It had limb buds, a tail bud, the oblong head of an embryo. It basically looked like a giant embryo. Far too big for its level of development. It was also red, no flesh colored tissue. I considered that a) the color could be the result of it having been dead inside me for a while now and b) whatever its size when I delivered it, it was probably a bit bigger before, because they shrink in the womb when they die. 
I never got a satisfactory explanation of the age, it's very frustrating. I wonder if maybe the ultrasound tech had a hard time discerning size and age because of its shape, since it was misshapen and underdeveloped for its size.
The labor pains gradually lessened once I passed the baby. But after the worst of it was over, I basically fainted while crawling on the floor. I suppose that's normal after labor? 
I was finally able to go to sleep around 3 something on Wednesday morning. I woke up around 9am and felt a lot better, way less cramping, but still passing huge lemon sized clots. I still didn't want to go to the ER. I don't like the way they treat you there. But suddenly around noon I felt my head was spinning, I had never been so dizzy. So I went to the ER.
My BP upon arrival was something like 80/50. They told me I had lost way too much blood and that I should have gone to the ER the minute I went into labor. I was in shock from the blood loss. My cervix was closed and the clots stopped passing, but they struggled to get my bp up. The first round of IV solution didn't do the trick, which is quite unusual. They got our a huuuuge bag of saline and pumped it into me and my bp reached 103 systolic, so I was able to be discharged. I was told I was anemic and put on ferrous sulfate along with DHA and flagyl. 
I'm still quite dizzy and I'm bleeding but it's more like a period now. 
I plan to bury my baby in a cemetery with my boyfriend, a very old beautiful cemetery no longer in use. 
We hope to try again soon. 
My questions:
1) What do you guys make of my baby looking the way it did? I took a photo if anyone has the stomach for it. I'm so baffled and I don't understand why it looks the way it does. I brought it into the hospital for them to examine it, and they did, but they told me nothing about what they saw. Like I said, it was the size of a fetus at least 12 weeks along but its development was that of an embryo, barely looked human. I just want to know how that could happen :(
2) The labor pains---I have read that miscarriage labor can be more intense or awful than full term labor because there is no baby to push against and also there can sometimes be no break between contractions. In this way, it's akin to the final stage of labor when the contractions are one on top of the other. It seems cruel that I lost my baby and got to experience the worst labor pains with nothing to show for it but an empty womb. Has anyone else experienced the kind of contractions I'm talking about, super intense with no space in between them? Why would this happen with a miscarriage and such a small fetus?
3) The blood loss...is that normal? I was so out of it I could hardly monitor how much blood I was losing. Apparently it was much too much for my body as I went into shock. I still feel woozy and weak, like I could be knocked over with a feather.

I'm sad about losing the baby and seeing it look so broken, so hopeless, but I'm proud of myself for enduring the labor without help. I now understand what my body is capable of. I always thought it was sappy and cliche when women said that about labor, but I really do feel proud of my body. As painful as it was, and even though I didn't get to hold a healthy baby in my arms, I'd go through it again in a heartbeat. It was a monumental experience. I have faith in my body. I was told many women don't go into labor from a miscarriage and have to have a DnC, but my body did its job and expelled it like it was supposed to. I did lose too much blood, but other than that, my body knew what it was doing. 
I'd love to hear from other women who had similar experience, or anyone really. I'm trying to process a whole lot of things and feedback would be tremendously helpful.
Thanks for listening guys.


----------



## vvvoid

In the post I said the baby was 3/4 the size of a lemon wedge. That was a typo. My baby was the size of a large lemon wedge. So let's say 2.5 inches long*****


----------



## sedgeez

i have no advice as im still waiting for my baby to pass naturally, but im really sorry for your loss and the ordeal you have gone through.

:hugs:

xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Hi, I'm sorry I have no experience. I just wanted to say that I'm so very very sorry for your loss. Your experience sounds absolutely horrifying but you sound so calm and collected - you're to be very much commended. I don't dare to imagine how I'd cope in such a situation. I want to say well done but thats entirely inappropriate. But I admire your strength, I really do. I hope you get some answers and that time is easy on you x


----------



## vvvoid

Thank you. I'm sorry for what you're going through as well. I hope it is less intense than mine, and it may very well be, many women say that even at 12 weeks it feels like a bad period. I, however, went into labor [for the first time in my life]. 
If you do go into labor, try to look at it as a beautiful thing. I've never had a baby and I very much want to someday, so I looked at it like now I have a good idea of what to expect. I've even read that having labor with a miscarriage helps labor along next time when giving birth, as your body is prepared. 
My prayers are with you. Remember breathing techniques, breathing was the only thing that seemed to help me even a little bit. 
After the labor subsided, I felt a rush, a high. It made me feel like I could do anything and like I didn't need to take it easy, but that was misleading as I ended up going into shock and losing way too much blood, so be careful.


----------



## vvvoid

henrysmumkaz said:


> Hi, I'm sorry I have no experience. I just wanted to say that I'm so very very sorry for your loss. Your experience sounds absolutely horrifying but you sound so calm and collected - you're to be very much commended. I don't dare to imagine how I'd cope in such a situation. I want to say well done but thats entirely inappropriate. But I admire your strength, I really do. I hope you get some answers and that time is easy on you x

Thank you so much. I'm just very puzzled and the quality of care and information I received from the hospital and my doctor left much to be desired. That's a big part of why I chose a natural miscarriage--I didn't want to deal with those people and I certainly didn't want them sucking anything out of me unless absolutely necessary. I think I'm calm because seeing the baby, I know it never had a chance, so there is relief knowing nature did it's job. Somehow it was terribly deformed, and I'm lucky it didn't survive longer into the pregnancy as it would have died at some point no matter what. Also, I got to experience labor, and that somehow makes me feel more complete. 
But I still have so many questions! I don't understand how my baby could be about 2.3 inches long in my hand while the ultrasound tech estimated it at 6.6 weeks [which was impossible anyway, my boyfriend was away for work from late november until late January, there was no sex 7 weeks ago with anyone and I'd admit it to the doctors and to you guys if I had cheated]...6.6 weeks is considerably tiny. I don't think I'd have even gone into such intense labor being only 6.6 weeks pregnant. It's all so bizarre.
Thank you for your kind words :)


----------



## Aquagirly1983

I too had a miscarriage this past Monday August 25th . It started Sunday at around 10 pm with spotting and cramping. Went to hospital around 11 because I was having intense pain that would occur every 2 minutes then ease up for a minute and continue. I'm thinking contractions.they said I was going to have a miscarriage and baby was really tiny compared to sac and heartbeat was low 84 and I was supposed to be 9 weeks measuring 6 weeks so it didn't look good. Pain seemed to ease so I went home. Hour later I'm passing huge clots and pouring blood and worst pain of my life and pretty continuous. Go back to hospital they give me a shot of Motrin does nothing. Then they examine me again and use cotton swabs to help get some of tissue I was having trouble passing out. I was dilated 1 cm at this time ...removing the tissue helped pain a lot, then dr decides to use a vacuum and empty my uterus which hurt so bad and I had no pain meds or anything, worst experience of my life and I thought I was gonna die.... I really wish I would have asked to see the embryo though idk just curious what went wrong... They sent it for testing should be back soon. I've never heard of a miscarriage being so painful and I was still very early 8 or 9 weeks and measuring 6 ...I'm really scared of labor now and not sure if I can do it. And I feel so emotional and sad and mad and lost. I just wanna feel normal again, this was our first month trying and got pregnant fast but it wasn't meant to be I guess..... I do wanna try again but I'm going to specialist to get tests because I don't wanna go through that again ever and I don't know how women keep trying after that!


----------



## sweetmere

I know this is old and you probably aren't here anymore, but just in case someone else finds this and wants an answer...

I don't have an explanation for why the US tech dated it at 6.6 weeks if it was that big, unless it was already close to your cervix and she was looking higher and measured a clot? Even that doesn't seem like a good explanation.

Your baby looking odd could be "why" you miscarried. Most babies are lost because of genetics. Trisomy etc. It's all very sad but your body knew something was wrong. 

As for going into labor, you can do that with any miscarriage at any time. I had one at 6 weeks and went into labor - everyone told me it would be just like a period so that is what I stupidly expected. I was shocked that at 6 weeks (and yes, I knew my dates were 100% correct) I could bleed and hurt like that. I bled for a total of 11 or 12 days, it would gush and literally pour out like a faucet into the toilet and I had to actually push 2-3 times to get the sac and a few clots out because they were too big to just fall out. I also had contractions that made it hard to breathe through and hurt like labor did with my daughter. My doctor told me to take Tylenol and it did absolutely nothing obviously. So it happens.

Sorry for your loss, I do hope you've conceived and had a rainbow baby since then. xx


----------



## Autumnleee

Everything you wrote is EXCATLY the same thing that happened to me two months ago. I went to the hospital and asks gave birth to something similar. No doctors gave me any answers and it's been so hard to deal with it. It was the worst pain ever.


----------

